# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  عدم تغییر فونت در زمان استفاده از کامپوننت RTLFixer

## persia_hrn

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
من یه فونت رو توی برنامم قرار میدم و میتونم ازش استفاده کنم ولی وقتی از کامپوننت RTLFixer که مشکل نمایش حروف فارسی و عربی رو حل میکنه استفاده می کنم دیگه فونت تغییر نمیکنه ، حتی اگر در زمان اجرا فونت رو تغییر بدم باز هم درست نمایش نمیده .

خیلی هم توی اینترنت جستجو کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم .

میخواستم بدونم همه این مشکل رو دارند یا خیر ؟

اگر کسی راه حلی رو میشناسه ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید .
متشکرم .

----------


## yaskowsar

{IfDef Android}

PathText:= TPathGetDocumentPath. + PathDelim
TFontGlyphManagerRTL.FontList.Add(FontName, PathText + FontName + '.ttf')
{$EndIf}

این خطوط در رویداد ایجاد فرم اصلی نوشته می‌شود و در زمان تغییر هم باید به صورت زیر اقدام کرد.
Label.TextSettings.Font.Family:= 'Font Name'     //a

----------


## hp1361

> {IfDef Android}
> 
> PathText:= TPathGetDocumentPath. + PathDelim
> TFontGlyphManagerRTL.FontList.Add(FontName, PathText + FontName + '.ttf')
> {$EndIf}



{IfDef Android}

PathText:= TPathGetDocumentPath. + PathDelim
TFontGlyphManagerRTL.FontList.Add(FontName, PathText + FontName + '.ttf')
{$EndIf}

----------


## persia_hrn

سلام به شما
ممنون بابت جوابتون ولی من TFontGlyphManagerRTL رو پیدا نمی کنم !!

از طریق کدام یونیت میشه بهش دسترسی داشت ؟

البته من FMX.FontGlyphs.TFontGlyphManager رو میشناسم که اونم تابع FontList نداره .

----------

